# Perte de connexion Facetime



## dktpwn (17 Février 2013)

Bonsoir,

Il m'est impossible d'établir une connexion Facetime correctement. Elle coupe toujours au bout d'un certain temps, parfois plusieurs fois par minute, c'est juste insupportable.

La connexion est établi d'un MacbookPro (juillet 2012) vers un Macbook Pro (mai 2011), tous deux sous 10.8.2, en parfait état de marche. Il en va de même sur un Mac mini (janvier 2012).

Les deux machines sont connectées à une Livebox v2 avec un abonnement orange 18mb. Les lignes fonctionnent parfaitement mis à part Facetime, bien entendu.

De même, il m'est impossible d'établir un partage d'écran, l'option est grisée... Les deux macs ont un AppeID lié à iCloud.

D'ailleurs, sur Skype ou Google Talk ça ne coupe jamais, mais j'aimerai régler ce problème de Facetime une bonne fois pour toutes.

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## sebfusi92 (4 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour

J'ai le même problème que toi :
Connexion facetime aléatoire depuis un iPhone 4 connecté à une livebox Play Fibre : l'iphone bascule de temps à autre en 3G puis se reconnecte en wifi. Pendant le passage en 3G je n'ai plus que l'audio en mauvaise qualité et la vidéo est interrompue le temps que la connexion se fasse à nouveau en wifi.

Configuration du wifi de la livebox en filtrage mac et adresse ip fixe, utilisation d'un canal a priori peu encombré.

Quelqu'un a t-il une idée pour avoir des connexions Facetime fiables ?


----------



## contedelavie (24 Février 2015)

J'ai le même problème depuis plus d'une semaine avec la Russie. Avant cela fonctionner correctement, depuis plus d'une semaine, cela marche vraiment mal. Solution à ce problème. Entre un MacPro et un IPad air.


----------

